# Will Loaches eat....



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

shrimp? I have a huge snail issue in my main tank, and i was wondering if a clown loach would help clear things up. But i also have RCS in that tank. Any thoughts?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Clown loaches will eat snail and any shrimp in the tank.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

any loaches that wont?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Clowns also get pretty big.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

could try the yoyo loach. Looks like it has zebra stripes. The ones ive seen arent that large. I have clown loaches and have lost many Amano schrimp. Although i have been fortunate to find larger schrimp which have lasted longer then before.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Honestly, all loaches will eat snails and shrimp. The only one that might not eat shrimp would be the 
Kulie loach, and I say this only because they don't seem to eat the bigger snails. I would not trust even a kulie loach with any shrimp that I care about.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

doesnt sound like your going to find a loach to do the job, so you just might have to do what i do. My light turns off at 10pm and since i have such strong light and for whatever other reasons my snails dont come out on the glass til midnight. Basically if i'm still up a take a dish and pick snails off. Did this once a week for 2 months and was able to remove close to 75 snails each time. The only snails I have are trumpet snails.


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

Khuli loaches will only eat baby shrimp and dead shrimp, but unfortunately they'll also only eat baby snails and dead snails unless they're really hungry. Some dwarf crayfish eat snails but don't harm anything else but you could also feed your tank less as snail populations tend to corespond with the amount of food available.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have had very good luck with zebra and yoyo loaches with my cherry red shrimp. I have a 50 gallon tank full of lots of moss and plants along with swordtails, mollies and the above. I never see the loaches or the other fish going after the shrimp and they seem to be increasing in population too. I do keep the fish well fed and guess I been just lucky with them. I would at least try a few CRS and see if they survive. Be sure to feed well a couple days anyhow. I've had my CRS for about two months now.


----------

